# Time to learn about auto body.



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a datsun i'm restoring and it has some superficial rust, some ate all the way through, but nothing major or structural. How can i fix it? do i cut the bat pieces out and weld new sheet metal behind and bondo it smooth? I can't justify paying someone to do it at this time, i'm not looking forward to having to pay for getting the frame square.

any hints or a link to a how -to?


----------



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

auto body is pretty easy just take your time, and yes your semi right on the repair, i went to auto body school during high school and there the labor rate is like 3 dollars an hour so u fix alot of crap that should just be replaced, if u want to do it right yes u have to cut out the rust area ( make sure u get it all out ) weld in a new peace preferably one made to replace your panel, then slick it with bondo, we were bad students and when the teacher wasnt looking filled the holes slap full of bondo , thats a quick fix use a plastic grocery bag spread the bondo on there and stick it up on the panel the bag holds the bondo untill it dries then the bag comes right off lol but thats how auto dealers do it, make sure to do it right get all teh rust off and use good supplies and make sure to re aply rust protectent , e coat primer and paint to both sides of the metal so many people forget the rear and it rusts right back out


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*little more info someone sent me*

Unless it's just surface rust (which you can sandblast),
the only real correct way to repair rust is to cut out the rusty
metal & weld in new metal. After which, you grind the weld down
smooth, & I use epoxy primer *before* bondoing. CAUTION: epoxy is the
*only* primer you can do this with - if not using epoxy, spread the
bondo over *bare metal only*. Sand the bondo starting with 40 grit,
then 80 grit, & finish with 180 grit. Prime it using several coats
with light gray primer, allowing plenty of flash time between coats.
Allow to dry thoroughly (at least overnight), then dust a light coat 
of black laquer (or "guide coat") on the area to show you the
imperfections. Block sand using the best block for the application
(shape & size of the area) & 180 or 220 grit (preferably wet),
sanding untill you either remove the guide coat or hit metal. If you
hit metal, repeat the priming/guid coat/sanding process. Prime the
final time, allow to dry & sand with 400 or 500 wet & it's ready to
paint.


----------



## BADASSE-R (Jan 28, 2003)

*auto body info*

http://www.autobodystore.com/cgi-bin/config.pl?index 

Great board for auto body and paint. They have helped a lot of first timers turn out some nice work. They will help with procedures tools and how to fix your mistakes!!!


----------

